# after research this is what iv come up with



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

2 x weatabix

1 x bagel with cheese spread

2 scoops met rx supreme whey

1 x omega 3

pre workout, any ideas???

2 x creatine

imediatley after workout 2 x scoops met rx supreme whey

2 x creatine

pasta and bolognese

2 x slices of wholemeal bread

1 x fish oil tablet

1 x banana

half a tin of tuna (in mayo and sunflour oil) in wholemeal pitta bread

wholemeal pitta bread with cheese spread

3 x eggs on 2 slices of toast

1 x apple

2 scoops muscle milk

1 x vitamin

also drink couple of glasses of milk and about a litre or 2 of water throughout the day.

does this seem ok to you any advice or things i should change?

also what is good to eat before my workout? is a protein bar and energy drink enough or a sandwich ok? i workout on my dina break (an hour and half break so enough time for food and gym) but i need something i can eat fast on my way to the gym

cheers


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Up the amount you drink to at least 3 litres a day. Are you trying to bulk, maintain or cut? Add some fruit and veg in there, you only have two pieces in there from what i can see...

Have you worked out you macros?

Jim


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Check out http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/no2-pump-vasculators/51871-gasparis-plasmajets-4.html#post767000

For Pre work out.

What sort of times can you eat in the day?

Height?

Weight?

BF %

Goals - Cut/Bulk?


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

sorry guys im 20years old trying to bulk

currently around 11.5stone and 5ft10

cheers for the pre workout link

will try and have a bottle of water on me at all times.

i usually eat at

6am

2 x weatabix

1 x bagel with cheese spread

2 scoops met rx supreme whey

1 x omega 3

11.30am

pre workout, any ideas???

2 x creatine

12.30

imediatley after workout 2 x scoops met rx supreme whey

2 x creatine

12.30

pasta and bolognese

2 x slices of wholemeal bread

1 x fish oil tablet

1.30

1 x banana

2pm

half a tin of tuna (in mayo and sunflour oil) in wholemeal pitta bread

wholemeal pitta bread with cheese spread

5pm

3 x eggs on 2 slices of toast

7pm

1 x apple

9pm

2 scoops muscle milk

1 x vitamin


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

100g porridge oats

20g raisins

6whole eggs x2 whites

3 x omega 3

pre workout, any ideas???

2 x creatine

x 2 whey, X2 banannas

imediatley after workout 2 x scoops met rx supreme whey x2 scoopes malto /

2 x creatine

200g cooked chicken

100g uncokked weight basmati rice

3 x fish oil tablet

1 x banana, Spoon of Natty PNB x2 scoope protein

200g cooked chicken

100g uncokked weight basmati rice / or large spud

3 x fish oil tablet

2 scoops muscle milk

1 x vitamin

200g cottage cheese x 3 whole eggs mixed.

also drink couple of glasses of milk (Mix milk in shakes) and about a litre or 2 of water throughout the day. 3ltrs water minimum.

cant get faster than a shake pre wo

^^^^ its a scaled down version of mine and im growing like a baby!! :thumb:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

cheers guys much appreciated. il have to alter what youv sugested a little bit due to work and uni but hows this sound then?

also how come its so important to get in fruit and veg? what does it do

5.30am

Protein shake

6am

2 x weatabix

4 eggs on 2 brown toast

3 x omega 3

11.30am

pre workout, banana, apple

energy drink

2 x creatine

12.30

imediatley after workout 2 x scoops met rx supreme whey

Maltodextrin 100g

2 x creatine

tin of tuna, sweetcorn, 75g brown pasta, 25ml olive oil

3 x fish oil tablet

2pm

3 x scrambled egg on 2 slices toast

5pm

150g chicken breast with veg

7pm

Mixed nuts, apple, bannana

9pm

2 scoops muscle milk

1 x vitamin


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

nice one really appreciate this bud :thumbup1:

is there anything i could have instead of natty pb, hate the taste and smell

will make all the other changes, will try and have a protein bar on a trip to the toilet or something during the 5 hour gap, better than nothing at least

cheers


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Without being too harsh, where the hell have you been researching???


That's what I was going to ask!!

Weetabix and cheese spread for breakfast?

No carbs post workout?

Half tins of tuna?

Lots of bread??

Stop reading Mens Health magazine...

There are plenty of good threads on here about good diets...


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Tin of makarel cheers mate

aii my breakfasts have always been abit of a problem really, too early no appetite not enough time etc, really did need sorting out


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

sack the weetabix off mate, porridge is what you need (slow release)

and liquid carbs for post workout mate a big misstake not having any

all the best


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

oats nutritional info

Typical Values Per 45g serving*

Energy (KJ) 1140

Energy (kcal) 268

Protein (g) 15.8g

Carbohydrate (g) 42.7g

Sugar (g) 1.1g

Total Fat (g) 3.9g

Saturated Fat (g) 1.0g

Fibre (g) 4.1g

Sodium (g) Trace 0.2g

weetabix info per serving

Energy (Kilojoules) 537kJ

Energy (Calories) 127kcal

Protein 4.3g

Carbohydrate 25.7g

(of which sugars) 1.7g

Fat 0.8g

(of which saturates) 0.2g

Fibre 3.8g

(soluble) 0.9g

(insoluble) 2.9g

Sodium  0.10g

Salt Equivalent 0.24g

your right mate nothing wrong with weetabix but porridge is a better choice fact ! IMO


----------

